# POI Excel Überschrift auf neuen Seiten



## uri (21. Aug 2007)

Folgendes Problem:

ich erstelle eine neue ExcelTabelle und möchte, dass die Spaltenüberschriften der 1. Seite auf jeder neuen Seite erscheinen (kein Header!!). In VBA habe ich das mit mit dem Befehl 
ActiveSheet.HPageBreaks.Add Cells(INT_Zeile, 1) gelöst.

Aber wie geht das mit Java und HSSF?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (21. Aug 2007)

http://poi.apache.org/hssf/quick-guide.html#Repeating


----------



## uri (23. Aug 2007)

Funktioniert!!

Nur  bekomme ich beim Öffnen der Exceltabelle  den Hinweis "Namenskonflikt -  Name darf integriertem Namen nicht gleichen.  Alter Name: Drucktitel " .
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu verhindern?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Aug 2007)

Am besten machst Du nächstes Mal bei einem neuen Problem einen neuen Thread auf (so bleibt das Forum übersichtlicher).

Poste doch mal etwas Code (Code-Tags verwenden!) und vielleicht noch den Stacktrace.


----------

